# Mädels-on-Bike



## stahlgabi (26. Juli 2005)

So, hiermit eröffne ich eine weitere Damenrunde . . . 
damit meine Mädelrunden eine noch größere Zielgruppe finden   

Es gibt auch direkt einen Knaller zu vermelden, denn am 07.08.05 geht es zum ersten Mal als Damenspecial "Rund um die Dhünntalsperre"   

Treffpunkt ist der Kreisverkehr in Odenthal - 10.00 h - also Wecker stellen, meine Damen   

Genaueres entnehmt Ihr bitte in den nächsten Tagen den Fahrgemeinschaften oder auch hier: 

http://www.sportsinteam.de/index.php?content=news

Also auf die Plätze - schnell entscheiden + anmelden - die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt !!!


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2005)

da hab´ich leider Wochenenddienst, S C H A D E ! 
Wenn ich um 5:00 aufstünde könnte ich es bis 10:0 schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (26. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt ist der Kreisverkehr in Odenthal - 10.00 h - also Wecker stellen, meine Damen



Wenn das mal nicht alte Vorurteile schürt...Auf die Idee, sich im Kreisverkehr zu treffen, kan auch nur eine Frau kommen, die sich mit dem Auto schon mal stundenlang in solch einem Ding festgefahren hat und dann weinend von der Polizei aus dem Hexenkessel befreit wurde, oder?   

Fahrt ihr eure Tour rechts oder links rum?    


Nein, nein..das war nicht ernst gemeint!!! Kein Grund, die Kabadose rauszuholen!!!


----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das mal nicht alte Vorurteile schürt...Auf die Idee, sich im Kreisverkehr zu treffen, kan auch nur eine Frau kommen, die sich mit dem Auto schon mal stundenlang in solch einem Ding festgefahren hat und dann weinend von der Polizei aus dem Hexenkessel befreit wurde, oder?
> 
> 
> Nein, nein..das war nicht ernst gemeint!!! Kein Grund, die Kabadose rauszuholen!!!





Genau  . Immer schön den wahren hintergrund dranhängen weil sonst ...  kommt ES  :kotz: .
Wir könnten uns ja beim Grillen noch gruselige Kabadose Geschichten erzählen    ( Uah ist das Unheimlich    )


----------



## stahlgabi (27. Juli 2005)

Männer, Ihr müßt richtig lesen: habe ich irgendwo geschrieben "im" Kreisverkehr ???   

Es ist doch immer wieder daselbe mit Männern und Frauen - wir sprechen (meistens) nicht dieselbe Sprache . . .


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2005)

@Stahlgabi

Habe ein wenig Nachsehen mit unseren unerfahrenen, jugendlichen, unbedarften Downhillern !

Lasse ihn selbst die Erfahrung machen, wie es ist, sich mit einer Downhillerin im Kreisverkehr zu treffen    

Analysiert er dann das Ergebnis der Aktion, unterstellen wir Lernfähigkeit, wird sich auch Volker K demnächst am Kreisverkehr treffen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch immer wieder daselbe mit Männern und Frauen - wir sprechen (meistens) nicht dieselbe Sprache . . .



Erstaunlicherweise tun wir das doch; Geben uns aber alle erdenkliche Mühe den jeweils anderen Gesprächspartner falsch zu interpretieren*.





*Quelle: 27 Jahre Erfahrung mit meiner (jetzigen) Frau


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Stahlgabi
> 
> Habe ein wenig Nachsehen mit unseren unerfahrenen, jugendlichen, unbedarften Downhillern !
> 
> ...


 
Daran erkennt man den wahren, weisen alten Mann des Feierabendthreads.

Prazise und rhetorisch gefeilte Ausdrucksweise.  

Hardy muss ein Frau sein. 


VG Martin


PS: Bei allem Hin und Her ist doch nur wichtig, dass es nicht allzulange *durch* den Kreisverkehr geht.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2005)

@Juchhu

Ich lasse mir hier wirklich viel gefallen, ob es nun meine Unfähigkeit ist, Mountainbikes in Stand zu setzen, mein Alter oder meine Uphill- und Downhillschwäche betrifft   

Aber bitte, wenn ich hier in die Ecke der Frauenversteher gestellt werden, fängt die Denunzierung an, da hört der Spaß auf   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (27. Juli 2005)

Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, kaum steht da was von Frauen tummeln sich nur noch Kerle in dem 
Thread . . . 

Jungs, das hier sollte ein Mädelstreff werden !!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Hat Euch das Eure Mutti nicht beigebracht: anschauen ja, anfassen nein ???   

Also, wenn Ihr was sinnvolles beizutragen habt, dürft Ihr das gerne hier öffentlich tun - und ansonsten weiterhin woanders posten. Wenn wir Eure Hilfe brauchen, fragen wir Euch schon rechtzeitig - OK ????


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Stahlgabi
> 
> Habe ein wenig Nachsehen mit unseren unerfahrenen, jugendlichen, unbedarften Downhillern !
> 
> ...



Hmm ich habe doch gar nichts von Kreisverkehr geschrieben , sondern mich lediglich auf den unteren Satz bezogen  .

FR nicht DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. August 2005)

Hallo,
für die August-Ausgabe der "Mädels-on-Bike-MTB-Tour"   am kommenden Sonntag, den 7. August, sind noch 4 Plätze frei.
Infos gibt's hier  oder hier 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (1. August 2005)

Wie ?? Man muss dafür einen Platz reservieren ?


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ?? Man muss dafür einen Platz reservieren ?


 
Klar.  


Stellt die Einzigartigkeit des Angebotes besser heraus. 
(Künstliche) Verknappung des Angbotes schürrt die Nachfrage. 
Positioniert eliteorientieres Zielgruppenbewußtsein. 
Cleveres Marketing.  
Sollte ich mir mal 'ne Scheibe von abschneiden. 

VG Martin

PS: Ich hab' nix angefasst. Ehrlich, ich schwöre!


----------



## stahlgabi (1. August 2005)

Hi,

ich muss Stefan mal eben verbessern - es sind nur noch 2 Plätze frei   !!

Und es handelt sich hierbei nicht um künstliche Verknappung sondern um die Tatsache, dass 8 Teilnehmerinnen für eine Guidine reichen . . . ich möchte ja allen die bestmögliche Aufmerksamkeit schenken können. 

Ausnahmen werden höchstens noch für Kirchberg-Teilnehmerinnen gemacht.


----------



## mikel.j (2. August 2005)

Hi Gabi,

hab ich denn diesmal mit einer Langhaarperücke und zwei Orangen unter dem Trikot eine Chance mitzufahren oder willst Du mich wieder ausgrenzen? Ich denke Wogru quält sich auch seit Tagen mit dieser Frage und kann deshalb schon mehrere Nächte nicht schlafen.   

Warum bist Du nur so grausam zu uns ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. August 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gabi,
> hab ich denn diesmal mit einer Langhaarperücke und zwei Orangen unter dem Trikot eine Chance mitzufahren oder willst Du mich wieder ausgrenzen? ..


1. Nein 2. Ja



			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich denke Wogru quält sich auch seit Tagen mit dieser Frage und kann deshalb schon mehrere Nächte nicht schlafen. ...


Der schläft immer im Büro und das soll auch so bleiben.

Aber wenn ihr zwei süßen "Mädels" möchtet - ich fahre die Runde evtl. parallel. Und ihr dürft dann mitkommen!  (wenn überhaupt, seht ihr die anderen Mädels dann aber nur am Start und danach nicht mehr).  
Bitte am Samstag mal kurz bei mir durchfunken ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (2. August 2005)

Hi Mikel,

für Euch habe ich noch etwas viel besseres:    das Eifgental bis Wermelskirchen und zurück über die Dhünntalsperre - Rollzeit vom Sonntag (bei 50 % Regenfahrt) 4:50 h - reicht Dir das für den Anfang ? Mehr davon kommt noch im SIT-Thread denn hier bist Du FALSCH !!!!


----------



## wogru (2. August 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Der schläft immer im Büro und das soll auch so bleiben.
> ...


Mich hat im Büro noch nie einer schlafen gesehen !! Immer wenn die Kollegen das Licht an machen wache ich auf   



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber wenn ihr zwei süßen "Mädels" möchtet - ich fahre die Runde evtl. parallel. Und ihr dürft dann mitkommen!  (wenn überhaupt, seht ihr die anderen Mädels dann aber nur am Start und danach nicht mehr).
> ...


Also mit dem Rentner in spe will ich aber auch nicht fahren !!


----------



## stahlgabi (3. August 2005)

So - die Runde für Sonntag kommt nicht mehr ins LMB - alle Plätze sind vergeben !!!   

@Mikel/Wogru - Ihr wärt sowieso zu spät dran gewesen . . .


----------



## wogru (3. August 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> So - die Runde für Sonntag kommt nicht mehr ins LMB - alle Plätze sind vergeben !!!
> 
> @Mikel/Wogru - Ihr wärt sowieso zu spät dran gewesen . . .


Wieso, verstehe ich nicht    Ich stehe doch immer morgens recht früh auf  
Ich wollte eh nicht mitfahren, ihr seit mir zu schnell und außerdem kenne ich die neusten Strickmuster und Diäten aus der Brigitte nicht, da hätte ich mich mit euch ja gar nicht unterhalten können


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. August 2005)

Nächster Termin der "Mädels-on-Bike"-Tour ist voraussichtlich der 4. September. Bitte beachtet die Ankündigungen auf unserer Webseite 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## stahlgabi (8. August 2005)

Wie von Stefan schon angedeutet, starte ich am 04.09.05 den nächsten Versuch für eine Dhünntalsperren-Umrundung. 
Gestern war es für solch ein Unternehmen einfach zu nass   

Treffpunkt ist wieder der Kreisverkehr in Odenthal - Startzeit 10.00 h

bis bald . . .


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. August 2005)

Die Andeutung ist nun offiziell - am 4. September ist es soweit.
Nähere Informationen findet ihr hier 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. August 2005)

Gabi ist gerade zurück von der MTB-Woche in Kirchberg. Daher nochmal zur Erinnerung bzw. als Info: "Mädels on Bike"-Tagestour am 4. September 2005 
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## stahlgabi (31. August 2005)

Hallo,

nach dem Urlaub muss ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Nachdem wir jetzt alle regenerprobt sind, kann uns nichts mehr abschrecken . . . d.h. egal welches Wetter, die Tour am Sonntag findet auf jeden Fall statt.   

Also Mädels - wir sehen uns am Sonntag um 10.00 h in Odenthal - ich zähl auf Euch !!!! 

Gruss


----------



## 50189K (31. August 2005)

kann man mit den angegeben Werten von der Webseite ausgehen oder sind das Wunschvorstellungen? Wenn ja und bis dahin meine neuen Reifen da sind (die jetzigen sind zerschnitten  ) komm ich evtl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (1. September 2005)

Deswegen stehen die da  . . . was die Zeit angeht, liegt das natürlich auch immer an den Teilnehmern   

Grundsätzlich wird auf jeden Rücksicht genommen - und bei dieser Tour sowieso, denn bei dem einen oder anderen Anstieg geht es schon kurz aber heftig zur Sache.

bis Sonntag ??


----------



## 50189K (1. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> bis Sonntag ??


Mein MTB steht Schlauch und Reifenlos da (hinten jedenfalls), bis jetzt sind die neuen Reifen noch nicht da. Ich hoffe, dass die Reifen bis Samstag kommen und ich dann noch montieren kann.


----------



## Maratona (1. September 2005)

Guuuuten Mooorgeeen
Eigentlich wollte ich euch überraschen aber es klappt nicht 
und das nicht wegen zu viel arbeit   nein ganz im gegenteil...



			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen stehen die da  . . . was die Zeit angeht, liegt das natürlich auch immer an den Teilnehmern
> 
> Grundsätzlich wird auf jeden Rücksicht genommen - und bei dieser Tour sowieso, denn bei dem einen oder anderen Anstieg geht es schon kurz aber heftig zur Sache.
> 
> bis Sonntag ??


und wenn die Gabi das sagt dann stimmt das auch

ich wünsche euch ganz viel spaß 
gruß aus Berlin


----------



## wogru (1. September 2005)

Hallo Gabi,


			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Grundsätzlich wird auf jeden Rücksicht genommen ...


Das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall merken


----------



## stahlgabi (2. September 2005)

Das gilt ausschießlich für die Mädelrunden !!!!   

CU


----------



## 50189K (2. September 2005)

Auf Grund der Spritpreise (>1,40EUR/l   ) bleibt mein Auto stehen. Werde am Sonntag also nicht kommen, es sei denn, mich kann einer aus dem Bereich Elsdorf/Bergheim/Bedburg mitnehmen.


----------



## stahlgabi (2. September 2005)

Das ist schade . . . aber ich kann Dich verstehen. 
Aus Deiner Richtung kommt aber niemand bis jetzt. Sind alles Mädels, die hier aus GL + Umgebung direkt mit dem Radl anreisen.

Gruss


----------



## 50189K (2. September 2005)

und die Spritpreise steigen immer noch weiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  

Wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Maratona (2. September 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> und die Spritpreise steigen immer noch weiter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das  ist der grund warum ich mich nicht aus berlin die bergischn gefilde begebe
euch viel spaß
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. September 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

das waren dann zumindestens zwei schöne Aussichten auf meiner Dhünntalsperrenumrundung. Einmal von hinten und einmal von vorne   

Wie ist es denn Euch auf Eurer Dhünntalsperrenumrundung ergangen ? Habt Ihr die Runde vollständig durchgeführt ? 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (5. September 2005)

Hallo Hardy,

ich fands auch nett, das wir uns zufällig getroffen haben. Nachdem wir schon gedacht haben, Du wärst verschollen . . .  

Ich fahre meistens die Runde bis kurz vor Landwehr um dann über Neschen nach Scheuren abzubiegen und dort noch den netten Trail nach Altenberg mitzunehmen. Den mögen die Mädels auch immer ganz gerne.

Am Ende hatten wie auf jeden Fall etwas über 700 hm mit 46 km in den Beinen.    Dafür gab es dann aber auch noch einen kurzen Einkehrschwung zur Belohnung.

bis zum nächsten Mal - ich hoffe nach deinem Urlaub gibt es mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde !

Gabi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. September 2005)

@Stahgabi

Totgesagte leben länger ! Wenn ich mir dann gestern meinen Schnitt anschaue, muss ich feststellen: Totgesagte können auch ziemlich schnell* unterwegs sein   

Bei der Variante über Scheuren habt Ihr nicht nur eine schöne Abfahrt nach Altenberg, Ihr spart Euch auch zwei, drei fiese Rampen und die langweilige Durchfahrt durch das Dhünntal   

Aktuell fehlt mir die rechte Motivvation. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass sehr viele Angebote bestehen. Dann sehe ich auch nicht die Notwendigkeit selbst aktiv zu werden. Mal schauen, ob ich nach meinem Urlaub wieder einsteige.

Gruß
Hardy

* für meine Verhältnisse


----------



## wogru (5. September 2005)

Hardy will nach dem Urlaub wieder einsteigen  , das hört sich an als ob er die Mädel-Touren mitfahren darf  und wieso darf ich nicht   

@ Gabi: Hoffe du bist diesmal ohne Pannen über den Tag gekommen.


----------



## stahlgabi (5. September 2005)

@wogru: netter Versuch  

@hardy: genau für diese Rampen hat meine Motivation am Ende bisher nicht mehr ausgereicht


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. September 2005)

Oooops, war ich erst im falschen Thread gelandet ... hier die Bilder vom Sonntag 

ein bisschen zerhackt die Galerie, aber wir arbeiten dran ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (18. September 2005)

Hi

och wie schön da sind ja noch mehr Mädels, und die wohnen sogar noch näher als die die ich zuerst gefunden habe --   freu  --

Ich bin 25 und komme aus Burscheid, nehmt ich mich mal mit??
ich fahr erst seit kurzem und muss wohl noch viel lernen, aber das mit der Kondition klappt sachon ganz gut, wenn da nicht dieser Schweinehund auf meiner Schulter säße  ... aber ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass sich dieses Haustier die meisten Menschen halten   also wirts schon klappen...
freue mich wenn ich mal was von euch lese.

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## stahlgabi (19. September 2005)

Klar nehmen wir Dich mal mit. Schau entweder hier in den Thread oder Du kannst Dir auch den Newsletter von SIT abonnieren (www.sportsinteam.de) - da wirst Du dann automatisch informiert.

Im Moment überlege ich mal wieder, wann ich die nächste Runde einläute . . .

bis bald vielleicht mal


----------



## _Anja_ (19. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment überlege ich mal wieder, wann ich die nächste Runde einläute . . .



Überleg' mal nicht zu lange - wer weiß, wie lang uns das gute Wetter noch erhalten bleibt!


----------



## stahlgabi (20. September 2005)

Seit wann gibt es denn für dich schlechtes Wetter   ?????


----------



## Susi=Sorglos (20. September 2005)

Boohhh ist das ätzend!!
Radeln ohne Männer!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie seit ihr denn drauf!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Greetz Susi


----------



## _Anja_ (21. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann gibt es denn für dich schlechtes Wetter   ?????


Ich dachte da eigentlich mehr an die anderen Teilnehmerinnnen als an mich.   
Nimmt man mal einmal Rücksicht...

@Solanum: Wenn du Spaß am Trailfahren hast, wär' vielleicht das SportsInTeam-Fahrtechniktraining ("Trailtechniken") am kommenden Sonntag (25.9.) was für dich. Siehe http://www.sportsinteam.de/. Ich fahr' jedenfalls mit. Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Solanum (21. September 2005)

Danke Anja für den Tip.

Klingt super aber ich fahre Sonntag für eine Woche in die Schweiz  , mit dem Rad natürlich....


ansonsten gäbe es da noch das Problem dass es sich hierebi um ein Aufbauseminar zu handeln scheint.... und dieser Begriff kann je nach Betrachter SEHR unterschiedlich deffieniert werden...
Du schreibst dass du hin fährst. erzähl mal wies war! OK?


Danke und liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## _Anja_ (22. September 2005)

Viel Spaß in der Schweiz!
Und klar, mach' ich. Ich werd' dann brühwarm berichten.   
Das mit dem Aufbaukurs ist relativ zu sehen - ich hab' bei denen auch noch keinen Kurs gemacht. Vorkenntnisse kann man sich ja auch anderweitig aneignen. Ein paar davon sollte man aber wohl schon haben, das stimmt.


----------



## stahlgabi (23. September 2005)

Hello again . . .

also - ich hab mich entschieden - die nächste Auflage der Mädels-on-Bike gibt es am 08.09.05 !!!

Wann, wohin und wieviel weiß ich noch nicht   

mehr infos irgendwann hier oder unter www.sportsinteam.de

schönes WE !!


----------



## Solanum (23. September 2005)

Hi

Du bist ja mal richtig aktuel wenn du heute Pläne für vor 14 Tagen machst   

aber was würdest du denn vom 8. 10. 05 halten  

Dann würde ich nämlich gerne mit  ...

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (23. September 2005)

ups . . .  natürlich der 08.10.05 !!! Das kommt davon, wenn man das neben der Arbeit mal schnell erledigen will !!!

Aber so ist das - ich will es einfach nicht wahrhaben, der Herbst ist da ohne daß vorher Sommer war . . . .


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ups . . .  natürlich der 08.10.05 !!! Das kommt davon, wenn man das neben der Arbeit mal schnell erledigen will !!!
> 
> Aber so ist das - ich will es einfach nicht wahrhaben, der Herbst ist da ohne daß vorher Sommer war . . . .




Soviel zur multitasking-Fähigkeit von Frauen


----------



## _Anja_ (23. September 2005)

@Gabi: Hurra! Hab' mir den Termin direkt in meinen Kalender eingetragen. Jetzt kann's mir nur noch passieren, dass ich den Kalender vergesse.   
@Delgado: Männer raus aus unserem Thread!


----------



## Susi_Sorglos (23. September 2005)

_Anja_ schrieb:
			
		

> @Gabi: Hurra! Hab' mir den Termin direkt in meinen Kalender eingetragen. Jetzt kann's mir nur noch passieren, dass ich den Kalender vergesse.




ohne Worte.





@Delgado, du bis aber auchn Schlingel


----------



## Susi=Sorglos (23. September 2005)

_Anja schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado: Männer raus aus unserem Thread!



Ach, was seid ihr denn für männerfeindliche Emanzen!



			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> infos irgendwann hier oder unter www.sportsinteam.de
> 
> schönes WE !!



Das Sportsinteam sind doch auch Männer???   



Greetz Susi


----------



## _Anja_ (25. September 2005)

SIT-Fahrtechniktraining

Hallo,

ich hab' meinen Bericht ins SIT-Tourenforum getan, wo er hingehört. D.h. ihr findet ihn hier.

Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## stahlgabi (26. September 2005)

So, nachdem alle am WE so schön Trail fahren und Technik geübt haben  ,  ist jetzt ganz klar was wir am 08.10.05 in Angriff nehmen werden . . . 
das Eifgental bietet sich ja nahezu zur Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik an!

Also Anja - schön in den Kalender   eintragen:

Samstag - 08.10.05 - 10.00 h Odenthal/Kreisverkehr

Länge ca. 30 km
Höhenmeter 300 
Dauer: je nach Wetterlage + mögl. Einkehrschwung ca. 3-3,5 Stunden

Man sieht sich !!


----------



## wogru (27. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Eifgental bietet sich ja nahezu zur Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik an! ...



Hallo Gabi, ich war ja schon lange nicht mehr im Eifgental, das Letze mal mit dir und Mikel, liegen dort immer noch viele kleine Bäume quer über dem Trail oder haben die Waldarbeiter alles schön weggeräumt ??


----------



## Schildbürger (27. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
das Eifgen- und auch das Linnefetal sind komplett frei, war erst am Mittwoch dort.   
Viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (27. September 2005)

@wogru: vielleicht ergibt sich ja nächste Woche mal die Gelegenheit, dich selbst davon zu überzeugen . . . der weiße Hai ist ja auch irgendwann zurück


----------



## wogru (28. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> @wogru: vielleicht ergibt sich ja nächste Woche mal die Gelegenheit, dich selbst davon zu überzeugen . . . der weiße Hai ist ja auch irgendwann zurück


Also ich hoffe doch nächste Woche bei sonnigen Wetter mit 24 - 26°C ganz entspannt durch die Toskana zu radeln oder ich lasse bei einem Glas Wein den lieben Gott einen guten Menschen sein   
Und danach beginne ich mein Training  für den Malaysia-Marathon


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. September 2005)

Ankündigung für die nächste Mädels-on-(Bike)-Tour 
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Solanum (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi 

So mein Urlaub ist schon um . Die Schweiz ist schon bombastisch schön aber die Ausschilderung der Wege ist dafür um so schlechter  
na ja trozdem wäre ich gerne länger geblieben  ....

Aber zum Glück müssen wir nur 4 Tage arbeiten und dann ist schon wieder WOCHENENDE  

apropos: Ich würde am Samstag gerne mitfahren... So, bin ich jetzt angemeldet  ??????

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Oktober 2005)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Schweiz ist schon bombastisch schön *aber die Ausschilderung der Wege ist dafür um so schlechter *...


Ooops, in welcher Schweiz warst Du???    Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Ausschilderung der Bike- und Wanderwege nirgendwo besser ist als dort.


			
				Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ... So, bin ich jetzt angemeldet  ?????? ...


Du bist trotzdem angemeldet.   


Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Solanum (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi Stefan

Also ich glaube ich war in der ganz normalen Schweiz  am Vierwaldstättersee
Die Wanderwege waren auch super ausgeschildert, ohne diese Schlider würde ich immernoch umherirren und Höhenmeter sammeln  . Aber die Mountainbikewege waren echt sparsam beschildert... ein Schild.... lange nix..... Kreuzung ohne Schild.... falscher weg ...zurück....etc.   (es ist NICHT das erste mal das ich Karte lese... )
und auch das Unwetter kann nicht schuld sein. filleicht sammelt ja jemand Schilder zum Andenken?... man weis ja nie  


Ich freu mich auf Samstag mit möglichst gutem Wetter.

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Oktober 2005)

Nur noch drei Plätze frei! Die Wettervorhersage für Samstag ist grandios. Also zack, zack anmelden    
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## _Anja_ (8. Oktober 2005)

Mädels-on-Bike 08.10.2005


Am Donnerstag schrieb Gabi noch "Für mich ist das Eifgental eine der schönsten Touren hier in der Gegend" - und sie hat nicht übertrieben. Die Strecke ist toll. Ich freue mich, dass ich mitgefahren bin.

Von Odenthal aus ging es am Wildgehege vorbei nach Altenberg und dort in den Märchenwald, wo es auch gleich schön "trailig" wurde. Entlang der Dhünn und wenig später dem Eifgenbach führt ein schmaler Hangpfad mit gelegentlichen Wurzel- und Steineinlagen gemütlich aufwärts bis nach Dabringhausen. Dort ein kurzes Stück Straße gefahren, und schon ging es bei der Könenmühle wieder in den Wald und auf den nächsten Hangpfad, diesmal entlang der Linnefe und später der Dhünn.

Und das alles bei schönsten Herbstwetter, einem leicht staubig wirkenden Licht, das goldene Flecken auf Trail und herabgefallenes Laub warf. Anfangs fuhren wir noch in herbstlich kühl-feuchter Luft, in der man den Atem und die Trikots dampfen sieht. Gegen Mittag setzte sich aber die Sonne durch und es wurde angenehm warm. Somit stand auch dem beliebten Einkehrschwung bei Altenberg nichts mehr im Wege.

Das Team, bestehend aus Claudia, Iris, Petra, Katrin, Nicole, Beate, Gabi und mir, war gutgelaunt und hinsichtlich Kondition und Fahrkönnen ausgewogen, und die Stimmung war so sonnig wie das Wetter. Alles in allem: eine rundum gelungene Tour!

Hightlights der Tour: 

Gabis Verhandlung mit den Waldarbeitern, die hinterhältigerweise den Waldweg auf Höhe der Eifgenburg gesperrt hatten 

der freundliche Herr in dem Greifkran, der uns zwei Baumstämme aus dem Weg räumte (leider erst, nachdem das halbe Mädels-on-Bike-Team schon darunter durchgekrabbelt war), 

die beiden unglaublich umfangreichen "Garfields" bei der Rusmühle (?),

Nicoles hinterhältige Seitwärts-Attacke auf einen nichtsahnenden Ilex-Strauch.








Weitere Bilder folgen am Montag, wenn ich sie vom Büro aus hochladen kann und nicht mein 75k-Modem beanspruchen muss.


----------



## Solanum (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Es war wirklich eine super schöne Tour, es hat mir wirklich riesig viel Spaß gemacht. Das brifft die Tour selbst ebenso wie das nette miteinander. 
Ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour, ich bin wenn es auch nur irgendwie möglich ist, gerne wieder dabei  .
Einen Dank an Gabi für Auswahl der schönen Rute, und allen Mitfahrerinnen für die angenehme Gesellschaft. (und natürlich auch den Waldarbeitern, welche meinen Freund einfach zurückgeschickt haben, für  8 Mädels jedoch gleich Bäume aus dem Weg hoben     )


 Lieben Dank Solanum


----------



## hama687 (9. Oktober 2005)

ist das ein service oO --< will auch haben


----------



## stahlgabi (10. Oktober 2005)

Die Waldwege waren am Sonntag natürlich wieder freigegeben . . . 

Ich freue mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat - ich fand unser Trüppchen auch sehr nett   
Sofern es das Wetter zuläßt, wird es bestimmt auch noch eine weitere Tour geben . . . irgendwann Anfang/Mitte November.

@Anja: ich freu mich schon auf die restlichen Fotos   

bis bald


----------



## _Anja_ (10. Oktober 2005)

Die Mädels-on-Bike Fotostory

Falls es einer noch nicht gemerkt hat: Die restlichen Bilder sind da!

Ein erster Schnappschuss vor der Tour - wer von Bergisch Gladbach her mit dem Bike angefahren ist und hinter Voiswinkel _nicht_ die Straße genommen hat, erkennt die Stelle sicher wieder. 





Erste Pinkelpause auf dem Parkplatz beim Märchenwald





Ein Trail, ein Bach und jede Menge Brücken...





Nanu, nichts geht mehr? Was ist denn jetzt los?





Oh haua. Sperren die hier doch einfach den Wanderweg!





Gabi verhandelt mit den Waldarbeitern.





...und wir dürfen nicht nur durch...




...sondern kriegen sogar den Weg freigeräumt!





Noch mehr Brücken...





Und das war dann auch mehr oder weniger das Abschiedsfoto meiner Digitalkamera, denn danach gaben die Akkus den Geist auf. 

Die restlichen Fotos (ja, das waren immer noch nicht alle) findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum . Die Reihenfolge ist ein bisschen durcheinander, sollte sich aber anhand der Bildnummern wieder rekonstruieren lassen.


----------



## _Anja_ (10. Oktober 2005)

...nebenbei: Ich hab' mir jetzt die passende Wanderkarte gekauft. Am Mittwoch abend will ich die Tour noch mal mit Anke fahren. Ich hoffe, ich kriege sie noch zusammen... An zwei Stellen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, wie wir gefahren sind: In Dabringhausen und später das letzte Stück bis zurück zum Märchenwald. Hmmm...
Naja, wird schon werden.


----------



## stahlgabi (12. Oktober 2005)

bevor ich nen neuen Fred aufmache, versuche ich es erst einmal hier:

ich suche für eine Freundin ein günstiges, gebrauchtes MTB-Hardtail, Mindestausstattung auf LX-Basis / Preis bis max. 500,-- EUR - alles andere ist zunächst mal Nebensache  

Ach ja - Rahmenhöhe für Körpergröße 172 cm passend.

Falls jemand von Euch noch sowas im Keller stehen hat und es evtl. loswerden möchte, dann bitte per Mail oder PM bei mir melden!!   

Danke !


----------



## stahlgabi (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Mädels,

falls Ihr nicht alle mit so wichtigen Dingen wie X-mas-Shopping    und Plätzchen backen    beschäftigt seid, schlage ich eine neue Variante der Mädels-on-Bike vor:

wir erkunden die Trails auf dem Gladbacher Weihnachtsmarkt mit besonderem Training an der Schlüsselstelle Glühweinstand    !!!

Termin: 20.12.05 - 18.00 h
Treffpunkt: Reibekuchenbude ;-) 

Der Termin steht auch im LMB - wer kommt, bitte dort eintragen !!

 . . . übrigens gibt es auch schon die neuen Termine für 2006 unter
www.sportsinteam.de

Ich wünsch Euch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit !!


----------

